# Intel to buy Wind River



## roddierod (Jun 4, 2009)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-10256951-92.html?tag=nl.e703


----------



## rbelk (Jun 4, 2009)

Ever since Wind River divested itself of all the BSD assets, I don't keep up with them. It's kinda sad, I had my expectations lifted but after only 4 months this happened, Wind River lays off FreeBSD developers. They went to the dark side as every one else does. Whois still shows that they own BSD.COM until 11-May-2010.

The major BSD's (FreeBSD, NetBSD, and OpenBSD) should form some sort of foundation to oversee the growth of all the BSD's and Wind River should transfer the BSD.COM domain to that foundation.


----------



## roddierod (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought they still supported NetBSD as that's what they were using in there embedded products.


----------



## rbelk (Jun 4, 2009)

I believe that your thinking of Wasabi Systems. They support and develop on the NetBSD operating system for the embedded systems market. At least they did? I went to their web site, www.wasabisystems.com and it only displays the following "Wasabi Systems Inc."

Wasabi's NetBSD team included NetBSD developers, including several members of NetBSD Core and release engineers for the NetBSD project.

I don't think Wind River ever did use NetBSD but I'm not always right, could be wrong. Wind River assumed stewardship for the FreeBSD open source project in May 2001 when it acquired the assets of BSDi, the former sponsor of FreeBSD. In addition to the FreeBSD sponsorship.


----------



## roddierod (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah your right...never mind this post then.


----------



## mjkerpan (Jun 5, 2009)

This just looks like part of Intel's plan to kill ARM. Not content to work behind the scenes to keep key fixes in GCC's ARM code generation from happening, it looks like Intel has now taken yet another step and is planning to buy and destroy one of the leading suppliers of cross-platform embedded OSes...


----------

